# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Leupold VX-5HD Firedot reticle issues

## Dicko

I was looking to set a VX-5HD up n a rifle today to help pass the lock down blues and on looking through the reticle i noticed that one bar of the duplex FD reticle was growing fur. I had this happen in a kahles scope about 20 years back that had a silver wire reticle. Rang Leupold / Nioa and they send send in in for a fix. Looked at my other one with the firedot reticle and bingo, same thing happening with it also but not as advanced. I live on the coast but...lots of people do and they should be 100% sealed. Apparently the firedot reticles differ from the non illuminated ones which are etched?  Any others seeing this problem. Scopes are not new but a little disappoint to have it happen.

----------


## Gkp

Definitely covid related!

----------


## stagstalker

Mate just got his VX5 duplex back from being fixed for the second time by leupold for the reticle going fuzzy like that.

----------


## Hermitage

> Mate just got his VX5 duplex back from being fixed for the second time by leupold for the reticle going fuzzy like that.


Did he know what causes it? 
I had never heard of this happening with VX5s or Leupolds in general.
I suspect it must be losing its gas...or how else could this 'fuzzy' reticle happen? 
Like the OP, I had a steel tubed/Alum bell Kalhes which had this fuzzy reticle but those scopes were known to leak and have this issue.

----------


## stagstalker

> Did he know what causes it? 
> I had never heard of this happening with VX5s or Leupolds in general.
> I suspect it must be losing its gas...or how else could this 'fuzzy' reticle happen? 
> Like the OP, I had a steel tubed/Alum bell Kalhes which had this fuzzy reticle but those scopes were known to leak and have this issue.


Not a clue unfortunately

----------


## 10-Ring

It's not limited to the firedot reticle as I've had the same thing happen on a VX5 2-10 non firedot. I was told it's paint bleed.

----------


## SPEARONZ

Is this similar to what you are talking about? It has been really starting to bug me but had no idea what it was.

I hope this doesnt put people off leupys. This scope has operated flawlessly apart from this.

----------


## caberslash

Would have thought the reticle being etched into glass would make this a non-issue?

----------


## Dicko

Thats it , present on 3 of the lines. but it can get worse. The reticle technology differs by reticle and whether or not its illuminated. Some reticle are more prone to it because of this. I was starting to glaze over after he said yes well fix it and cover postage. Leupold guy also said they see it in the now discontinued VX-R scopes.

----------


## Bill999

I might have something similar on my VXR patrol 3-9
the mill dots were a bit grainy last time and I thought it was just out of focus
ill have to take a closer look

----------


## Nick.m

Pretty sure I have that on my Vx5 HD firedot aswell. I just thought it was my eyes going funny. Will pull it out today and have a look. Its been like that for a while and still dials and does everything else perfectly.

----------


## Nick.m

Just had a look. Its definitely got some fuzzy bits on the horizontal cross hair. Not as bad as the photo shown on here, but not great for a $2000 scope.

----------


## Kimber 7mm-08

oh man..... Turns out the my VX6HD has it as well.

----------


## Bos

Just like every other VX5 / 6 owner I just raced out and checked mine......phew, all good

----------


## chainsaw

Mystery solved, at least we now know what “HD” stands for ..... Hairy Duplex

----------


## Gibo

> Mystery solved, at least we now know what “HD” stands for ..... Hairy Duplex


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

Took mine out this morning and no problems except not finding anything to use it on.

----------


## Woody

It would have to be massively hairy to actually affect your aim I reckon. Storm in a teacup?

----------


## Shearer

> It would have to be massively hairy to actually affect your aim I reckon. Storm in a teacup?


Maybe. But as Nick said, not what you would expect from a $2k scope.
Just as well their warranty is good.

----------


## Bos

Used to see that a bit on some of the older scopes. Had a Pecar that did this years ago

----------


## Tahr

> Maybe. But as Nick said, not what you would expect from a $2k scope.
> Just as well their warranty is good.


Thats why they need a good warranty.  :Have A Nice Day:  
Leupold scopes have given me nothing but trouble over the years. Especially their dialling. The set and forget models seem better.

----------


## Nick.m

I'm going to take mine in and see what they say. Probably send it away for repair during summer when the stags don't have antlers . As long as leupold honours there warranty then il stick with them as this scope has been reliable and probably the best scope I've owned.

----------


## Gibo

> Thats why they need a good warranty.  
> Leupold scopes have given me nothing but trouble over the years. Especially their dialling. The set and forget models seem better.


Want to sell me your vx6?

----------


## Tahr

> Want to sell me your vx6?


Its a 2-12 and has been very good. The only Leupold I have now out of the 10 'scopes I own. The ones I had the most trouble were VX3's.

----------


## Dicko

Ive sent Leupold, Kahles, Swaro and Zeiss back for repairs. Other brands have often gone into the recycling. It happens, its the back up service or not and ease of access that counts. Havent sent a NF back yet but ....

----------


## nzspearo

Had seen something similar in my vx5 but never really looked closely. Had a closer look today and have the Hairy Duplex feature too. Not just the finer inner part, but also the thicker outer part of the reticle. 

Also a spec inside (upper right quadrant) which is visible at low mag (~3x-7x). Doesnt affect function obviously but mildly distracting and annoying. Had just agreed on a price to sell to a mate, but dont feel right moving the problem on. Will be talking to NZAsia tomorrow. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

@nzspearo let me know how you get on as my VX5 is the same, doesn’t effect it but is a bit annoying

----------


## Micky Duck

the older kahles I have is WAY worse than that..looks more like magnet with iron filings but doest affect it at all,still a crystal clear sight picture.

----------


## Gibo

> Its a 2-12 and has been very good. The only Leupold I have now out of the 10 'scopes I own. The ones I had the most trouble were VX3's.


Yeah thats what I’m after  :Grin:

----------


## Moa Hunter

I wonder if it is possibly a problem caused by using Nitrogen gas ( haven't checked but I think Leupys are N filled) to purge the scopes, which may not be compatible with the reticle material ? What are the scopes purged with that dont have problems ?

----------


## Woody

Checked my vx5hd and vxr and both are perfect.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

One of my VX5 has a dark spot on the lens so had it sent back which they fixed for free but it took about 3 months.
I have a Delta taitainum now it's an awesome scope.


Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## jmb87

Joined this forum just to say the same thing is happening to my VX5-HD firedot. Had it for one year, fine in the 2021 roar, pulled it this weekend for a hunt and super hairy. Still shoots fine, hind at 310 m and shot targets to 400 m. 
Shame we dont get a box of ammo for free when we have to re-sight it back in after warranty repair!

----------


## Bill999

I found the tiniest bit of edge deformation off the edge on one post but unless it gets worse ill just keep using it and keep an eye on it. My memory of it was far worse than it actually was on close inspection

----------


## Gerardo

I'm going to have to check mine  like everyone else.
One thing I have noticed, that quite often I find the turret cap tightening screws loose.  One is usually good, and 2 always seem to listen up.  Every time I have it out I'm forever checking them.
And yes, I tighten them enough.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzspearo

I spoke with Greg at NZASIA this morning re the visible spec/dot in mine, plus the hairy reticle - seems they may be associated with each other. Spec/dot is clearly from something loose inside the scope floating around and becoming attached to an internal lens. Something that has been seen in a small number of scopes by NZASIA over the years and not a Leupold specific issue. Greg then went on to explain that the reticle is magnetic (maybe magnetic paint?) so if there are any loose particles, then these can get attracted to the magnetic reticle (hence it kinda does look like iron filings sticking out from the reticle). Greg was great to deal with - no issues in getting the scope back to them and off to the custom shop in Oz to get repaired (mine is a couple years old so not replaced with new).

----------


## top of the south

I had a fixed 4 power kahles that was really bad but always shot well and never let me down foging wise

----------


## Mooseman

My Vx5 is still good, hope it stays that way.

----------


## 7.62

Just checked my vx6 firedot and two other non-firedot leupolds, no issues  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dicko

Got both back from Leupold/NIOA today. Just on 2 weeks, so great service and turnaround. Also gave me a new set of lense caps and Allen key after misplacing the last set. 

Great customer support.

----------


## Kimber 7mm-08

Got my VX6HD back today. 'Hairy' duplex has been sorted. Unfortunately they didn't pick up the second issue needing attention, so I guess back it goes.

----------


## Tahr

My vx6 2-12 reticle has just gone hairy after about 10 years. Little blobs on the reticle. Its the only Leupold Ive ever kept.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> My vx6 2-12 reticle has just gone hairy after about 10 years. Little blobs on the reticle. Its the only Leupold Ive ever kept.


Time for another Delta

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## trapper22

> Got both back from Leupold/NIOA today. Just on 2 weeks, so great service and turnaround. Also gave me a new set of lense caps and Allen key after misplacing the last set. 
> 
> Great customer support.


My VX5 HD firedot has the same problem, I'm in Brisbane so I'll get onto NIOA this week, thanks for the heads up.

----------


## Tribrit

> I'm going to have to check mine  like everyone else.
> One thing I have noticed, that quite often I find the turret cap tightening screws loose.  One is usually good, and 2 always seem to listen up.  Every time I have it out I'm forever checking them.
> And yes, I tighten them enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Mines the same regarding turret screws.
It annoyed me so much I ended up taping it to the underside of the scope when I went to Fiordland this year was worried it would fall off. Bloody hopeless

----------

